# freestyle goose call



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Just picked up a freestyle original goose call....
cabelas was 129.99 now 38... had to pick one up!

was trying to find their website though but nothing on there...
anyone know where i can get tips on their calls? I picked up the 
bad grammar discs seem to be helping a lot!


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

My dad bought one of those too. Check the reed. If it has rough edges, it will never sound good. My dad's had rough edges where they punched the reed out. I had to take it apart and smooth out the edges and shave the reed as well. It doesn't sound bad, but there's definitely better. The guts are extremely hard and you will have a tough time breaking them in. I think the company went out of business and that's why there's no website. It could be near impossible to find a reed if yours breaks.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The guy who makes them is named Corey Ganzer and I believe he does have an instructional video. I have heard nothing bad about him or his calls.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

I have couples of those videos if you want one and some reeds if you need new ones. I have three Freestyle calls and once you watch the video you should be able to call just fine. Dont get me wrong you will have to practice with it just like any call. I will sell the video for $7 plus shipping.

pm me if interested


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

PJ said:


> I have heard nothing bad about him


Thats a first.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I didn't want to be the first to say it. 

Just do a search on the refuge, you'll find plenty of bad things. I met the guy once years back and got drunk with him and he was pretty cool...but a lot of people came up to me and told me what they thought about the guy and none of it was positive.

...but then again...if you can search any call-maker on any site, and find only positives...

...I'll buy you a beer. :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep, that's the first complement I have ever seen Ganser recieve. :eyeroll:


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know him pretty good, hunted with him, and bought stuff from him! Never had a problem! Stand up guy in my book!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Holey crap thats two!! Anyone else?


----------



## countryeye (Mar 12, 2009)

Id say he is a blow hard in my book lotta talk no action


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

you guys are like a bunch of women...... ripping someone who isnt here to defend himself ! :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Holey crap thats two!! Anyone else?


Oh! ME! ME! :lol:


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't remember asking about if the owner is a nice guy or not??? just on tips for calling....please keep to positive feedback or make your own thread


----------



## Devon D. Charette (Apr 20, 2010)

aboller said:


> you guys are like a bunch of women...... ripping someone who isnt here to defend himself ! :eyeroll:


I agree, feels like I am in highschool again...a lot of talking going on here. The guy makes calls, some people like them, some people don't...who cares "Live and let live." As long as he is not doing anything to affect you negatively.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

lol...the classic "going downhill quickly" freestyle calls thread....


----------

